# Gas cap problems



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Does anyone else have a difficult time closing their gas cap...OK, no cruel jokes inserted here please...(I can just imagine what Big Mike would say). BTW, what happened to big mike, I have not seen any posts from him in quite a while. 

In any case, I have a difficult time closing the gas cap. It has two plastic tabs on the cap and I have found you have to very very lightly twist the cap back on after filling. Sometimes it takes me a minute or two to get the cap to catch...kind of embarrasing at the pump. Is there a trick or should I visit the dealer to check it out? Please advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## blue04gto (Jan 4, 2006)

I had the same problem yesterday, but i guess you just have to play with it to get it back on.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Even when it is onon it does not seem like it seals very well. In Georgia we have emissions testing where they test fume leakage from the gas cap. I know I don't have to have a test for a few years, but I have to question if it would pass.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Had mine replaced at dealership.


----------



## GeeTeeOh (Jan 2, 2005)

I had that problem some time ago; my cap would just click without sealing. I took some motor oil and lightly smeared it on the underside of the gas cap around the tabs; much easier to turn and it clicks when the tabs lock into place.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Mine broke. The tabs that made the clicking sound when turning crapped out -- so it took forever to get it to catch then screw down. Get yours replaced under warranty. If your dealer's cool, you can call them first so the part's ready to install when you get there.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

thx B A. I'll try the oil trick to see what that does, then get dealer replaced


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

:cheers This is on subject but WAAY off what you guys are talking about....more of a tip I use for the gas cap. Velcro. One pience on the side of the cap, on piece on the pop open flap, and wham, no dangling cap, and no scratches.


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

I found that the harder I pushed and turned on the cap the worse it was. Mine works better if you turn the cap without pushing down on it.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Toro Toro said:


> I found that the harder I pushed and turned on the cap the worse it was. Mine works better if you turn the cap without pushing down on it.


:agree


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

gameover said:


> :agree


Same here, if I press down on it just clicks and doesn't seal, but if I don't press down it seals fine. The racheting mechanism in the cap turns to freely.


----------



## Banner (Jun 13, 2005)

*After 1st fill up!*

Mine broke on the first fill up. Just kept clicking.....would not go on. Dealer got one within a week. Just drove around with the Check Engine Light on. The quality of this cap does not seem to live up to the quality on the rest of the car. No big deal!


----------



## tgunnd39 (Nov 14, 2005)

Don't know if this will help or not but mine seals everytime if I let it click twice without applying any force. 
Definitely a pain but after I started doing that it seals just fine. Hope this helps!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

You former Trans Am owners certainly are a challenged group. :willy: 
How many gearheads does it take to screw on a gas cap?

Never had a single problem with mine. Seals every time, never broken.
Just insert and give it a light twist until you hear 3 -4 clicks. 
Why do you feel the need to apply a lot of force?


----------



## Juniorss (Nov 10, 2005)

Mine didn't want to lock either. The dealership replaced mine.


----------

